# we found our new dog



## clars (Nov 16, 2006)

After alot of concideration we decided to go the older puppy route with the 6 year old i was worried about the size of a small puppy so we are getting a 10 month old pup and she will be constantly supervised when ever she is with him the first meeting weent very well the little guy was actually trying to play keep away with her which she thought he didnt like her cuz she wanted to pet him and he would get close enough to her he would get so close and them back off in the way puppies do when they play it was cute my uncle who is the breeder was actually a bit surprised because he hasnt been able to socialize him as well as he would like with all the animals he has to care for but he let me hold and cuttle him and was even giving me kisses before we left i hated having to leave him but we are moving in a week and i was worried about having to move him twice i a couple weeks so we are going to get him on christmas day after we get moved and alittle bit settled cant wait my main worry is going to be potty training him and him getting lonely hes been living i a kennel with other dogs for so long and he wont have any fur siblings for a little while but i think he will do very good i cant wait to bring him home


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Congrats.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Housebreaking could be a challenge with this dog. Ideally, puppies are home raised and started on paper training at a young age. A ten month old who has lived in a kennel all his life probably has no concept of potty training. Do a search here for some good ideas on housebreaking as we have had many discussions about this. You will have to be very patient.

Yes, you will definately need to supervise him with your six year old. The fact that he is a kennel dog and not well socialized according to your uncle means he has not been handled a lot by humans. You will have to be very slow and careful with him and realize that he may never be as social as a dog who has been handled by humans constantly from birth.

Has he been neutered yet? At ten months he is capable of breeding and also exhibiting all the negative male dog behaviors like marking, so plan to get him neutered asap.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck! And Merry, MERRY Christmas.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## clars (Nov 16, 2006)

> Housebreaking could be a challenge with this dog. Ideally, puppies are home raised and started on paper training at a young age. A ten month old who has lived in a kennel all his life probably has no concept of potty training. Do a search here for some good ideas on housebreaking as we have had many discussions about this. You will have to be very patient.
> 
> Yes, you will definately need to supervise him with your six year old. The fact that he is a kennel dog and not well socialized according to your uncle means he has not been handled a lot by humans. You will have to be very slow and careful with him and realize that he may never be as social as a dog who has been handled by humans constantly from birth.
> 
> Has he been neutered yet? At ten months he is capable of breeding and also exhibiting all the negative male dog behaviors like marking, so plan to get him neutered asap.[/B]


i am expecting to have alot of work cut out for me his basic socialization has been feeding and when he is groomed i dont want it to seem as if he doesnt have any between my uncle and the people who come to his farm plus i know my cousins and such there isnt an animal there who hasnt recieved some socialization just not as much as he likes to give them probably has had more then some pups in the same situation my uncles are some of the top breeders in Illinois they just dont specialize in small breeds and as with all the pups they have if they dont sell in a certain period of time he donates they to hospitals nursing homes ect so believe me when i say i know i am getting an excellent quality dog its just that his primary business isnt the small breeds he also has yorkies in his small breeds and the he does most buisiness in larger breeds it actually surprises me that they arent more popular in the area but i guess that is farm communities for you and yes i do plan on having he neutered asap since i have no plans on breeding him thats not what i want him for so if anyone is concerned about his breeding ect please dont if fact ill give his website if anyone is interested he just doesnt have him malts and yorkies on there as thats not his primary business but he has alot of very good references on there i didnt realise in my original post i may be giving a wrong impression on how good of a breeder he is and i know how bad puppy mills cane be and dont want anyone to think this is what i am dealing with because it is far from true so i hope noone thinks that i am totally against them too


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW PUPPY!









Sometimes older dogs are easier to train. Especially if you have only one dog. Maltese are smart and get the idea quickly if the owner is consistent. 
Tina


----------



## Shada (Nov 27, 2004)

Lucky you!

A new puppy to love and cherish for the rest of its life!!!

I have to admit, I am a little jealous.. still waiting patiently for that little furbaby that is waiting for me .. I would love to see your Uncles website. Always watching for that special person who could possibly have my next furbaby to love! Plus, I am near to his location I believe. 

This will be a special Christmas for you.. enjoy your new puppy!!!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Off Topic: Help! Having a very hard time trying to read the posts without capital letters and periods at the end of sentences.


----------



## clars (Nov 16, 2006)

> Lucky you!
> 
> A new puppy to love and cherish for the rest of its life!!!
> 
> ...



Go to sieversretrievers.com He doesnt have his maltese and yorkies on the site yet but you can see his testimonials he has so pretty famous clients that i know you would have heard of if your from the st louis area As I said he mainly deals with bigger dogs Mainly labs and golden retievers They are the top breeders in the area if not the state Where are you located Shada



> Off Topic: Help! Having a very hard time trying to read the posts without capital letters and periods at the end of sentences.
> [/quote
> 
> 
> Sorry


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=302023
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I am missing something here, but you say your uncle doesn't specialize in small breeds, but raises Yorkie and Maltese. Why is he breeding them?


----------



## clars (Nov 16, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=302093
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He started with hunting dogs been in the business for over 20 years People were impressed with the quality dog he had with the retrievers and lab and asked him about the smaller breeds so he checked into them and started a few years ago Where he advertises the bigger dogs on his website the malts and yorkies are mainly word of mouth and referrals from vets ect From my understanding the people and vets who asked him about breeding the maltese and yorkies were having a hard time finding quality breeders and didnt want to go to pet stores because of the puppy mill and health problems some of those pups had and knew he wouldnt sell a puppy that wasnt healthy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What is he using for his foundation stock in his Yorkie and Maltese breeding program? I notice he states he shows and hunts the retrievers, but what about the toy breeds? 

To me, the difference between hunting dogs and toy dogs is like apples and oranges. While retrievers may do well in a kennel situation, it is certainly not the ideal way to raise Maltese or Yorkie puppies. They should be home raised with lots of handling and cuddling, not locked in cages.

I'm with Happy B. If your uncle really isn't that knowledgable about toy breeds, what qualifies him to breed them?


----------



## clars (Nov 16, 2006)

I wasnt thinking I would have such a negative reaction to the fact that my uncle isnt a primarily toy dog breeder He was going by what people wanted and has tried to give people a choice in reputale breeders Im sorry if you are offended by they way he does his business This is NOT a puppy mill They are AKC regestered and have never had a negative thing said about them All the dogs are taken good care of and are recommend by some very good vets to include aimal rights activists I have heard the horror stories of what happens to some of the poor puppies in the puppy mills Do I know exactly where he got his original stock from no I dont but I know he is very picky on the dogs he breeds He keeps them up on all shots and under a vets care and doesnt breed them more then they should be.They are very healthy. I trust him completely otherwise I would not even concider getting a dog from them. Im sorry if you dont approve From what I can see you think just because they arent a small breeder you think there has to be something wrong and that isnt always true


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The size of your uncle's breeding operation has nothing to do with it. Maltese, like every other breed, have a blueprint that should be followed when breeding to ensure that Maltese continue to look and act like Maltese for years to come. The only way to guarentee that is to start with parents who come as close to the breed standard as possible. This requires a lot of knowledge and should be verified by judges in the show ring or experienced Maltese breeders. It has nothing to do with if they are up to date on their shots or if their cages are clean.

Maltese, unlike hunting hunting dogs who are preprogramed to "work", have no other job in life except to be little lap warming companions. They need to start their lives preparing for this very important role by being around humans 24/7 and getting a lot of handling and cuddling. A puppy who spends those early formative weeks in a cage will not get that important preparation for his role later on.

Just because there is a demand doesn't justify creating a supply IMO.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh dear. You are not your uncle and can't be held responsible for his choices. Personally, I think his breeding program is suspect. If I'm reading his puppy information correctly, he lets his puppies go (says they are "ready") as young as six weeks of age.

He makes a nice looking web page, but, I'm afraid his animal husbandry skills may be lacking. Please don't take offense.

It isn't a criticism as much as it is trying to raise awareness of the appropriate methods of breeding dogs and selling puppies.

It's a nasty business at best, I fear, whenever it is a _business_ and not a callilng, a profession.

I'm glad to know that he keeps the dogs in good health and has them vaccinated.

Now if he would only breed dogs to further the breed and breed only what he can sell, and, raise the puppies so that they have time to learn dog social interaction and what they need to from their siblings and mother--that is, not to sell them until a minimum of 8 weeks for the large breeds and 12 weeks for the toy breeds--he would be far more respectable, as a breeder, in the eyes of most people who know dogs and have experience with puppy mill rescues.



Let me hasten to add: you love your puppies as well you should and please don't let anything said about their origins make you feel bad. They exist, you're going to give them a wonderful home and take the best care of them, and, they'll be happy little campers. Enjoy them!


----------



## clars (Nov 16, 2006)

thank you for your opinion and as far a i know he doesnt let the pups go till 8 weeks or older but i will not argue the point as i feel his reputation is better then most as i didnt want to go with a young pup and was looking for an older one im not sure at the age he lets his malts go but i do believe it is 12 weeks or that is the impression i was given with that said i will drop the subject 

now as for the reason i posted in the first place i was looking for suggestions on transioning him into my family with his size i am a little nervous and it was a long time ago my last dog was a pit german shepard mix and we lost him years ago to a bad heart i had him for years and took me along time to be ready to get another in fact my husband already had him when we got married i really want to get my baby now but we move tuesday and i didnt want to have to move him twice in such a short period of time so if anyone can give suggestion i would be grateful


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Is he "street safe" yet? That is, has had his full vaccination series and is now immune? If so, I always find good walks to be the best way to transition a dog from one location to another.

For a small dog, I recommend a harness in new surroundings (as well as a buckle clip collar with the identification tag on it). A well-fitted harness is more secure for you and the puppy. Collars are just too easy for a small dog to slip his head out of.

Do you have hard sided carry cases for each dog (you know, a varikennel type crate/kennel)? One of those for each dog will help keep them safe and secure for the move. I would move the puppies in first, into a bathroom with window closed, and, secure the door with a note saying "do not open this door under any circumstances--puppies inside" and put them in there with toys, water, wee wee pads etc.

I have to run. those are just some ideas.

You are doing absolutely the right thing, understanding that a toy breed dogs is a different kind of dog than any other with special considerations. Good for you! Keep asking.


----------



## clars (Nov 16, 2006)

also i will be crate training him and ive seen alot talking about paper training should i go with a small crate or a large crate where i can put the papers on on side and his bed on the other i think i saw someone mention that could be wrong though



> Is he "street safe" yet? That is, has had his full vaccination series and is now immune? If so, I always find good walks to be the best way to transition a dog from one location to another.
> 
> For a small dog, I recommend a harness in new surroundings (as well as a buckle clip collar with the identification tag on it). A well-fitted harness is more secure for you and the puppy. Collars are just too easy for a small dog to slip his head out of.
> 
> ...


im sure he is ill be getting his records and he will also be microchiped also with the harness the smallest ive seen is a size small but im thinking the size should be ex small will the small be to big i think he is only 6 lbs at the most


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

A small crate is best to keep a puppy clean. I think there's a thread here somewhere with full housebreaking and crate training info but I'm not sure where.

I don't put papers in a crate, nor any bedding either. It's a small crate and used only for over night when a puppy is more able to keep clean. The rule of thumb is one hour for every month of age after three months old. Prior to that, you want to only crate for very brief periods and keep giving access to papers. For this I put a crate inside an x-pen. Crate on one end, papers on the other, food and water by the crate.


----------



## clars (Nov 16, 2006)

that must be what i was reading about he will be home about 2 or 3 days a week for about or five hours and i was worried about leaving him in a small crate for that long and a night heck be put in when we go to bed i work wierd hrs so acouple days heck be home from 10 to 3 till my 14 year old comes home to let him out and some days i work evening and heck be let out to go potty and play at 11 at night when were home heck always be rooming the house but i am thinking of leaving him confined to the livingroom and kitchen
what size harness do you think he needs i dont like collars as ive heard they can be dangerous on small dogs


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Check the following link for an example of the type of harness I like to use because it is easy on/easy off and doesn't put any pressure on the neck http://www.kristalas.com/harnesses/697_698adjustable.htm

You want something that is completely adjustable because you'll need to allow for shorter legs or longer legs or a wider chest or smaller chest.

If I were you, I would use the crate inside an expen setup but any confined area is going to work. Bring the puppy and crate into your bedroom at night and at the first sound of a whimper, get up and carry the puppy to the wee wee pads without saying anything--a silent, unexciting potty break at night. During the day, however, don't confine the puppy in a crate unless someone is there to let the puppy out if he cries "i need out to pp or poo". That's what creats a puppy who soils there crate--they're stuck in there when they really have to "go."

Also check out this link: http://www.perfectpaws.com/cls.html

I find it better when housebreaking/training a puppy to always walk them on lead to do their business outdoors and never just let them out in the yard to go on their own. That way, you are in control of where and how they go and can even begin teaching a trigger word. That is, say "potty" or "hurry up" repeatedly, softly as the dog is peeing and/or poo'ing (same word) and keep repeating as they go, do that every time they go. After several weeks of that, the dog will learn that trigger word and will usually go pretty quickly when he hears his word.

PS: Small dogs can take a very long time to "get it." While there have been some who are trained quickly, for most small dogs, if they are given too much freedom early on, they become messy dogs. Keep the housbreaking schedule up until after neutering, after six to seven months of age at least. (I've had dogs take a year to be reliably clean indoors.)


----------



## clars (Nov 16, 2006)

ok heres a really silly question







have you ever seen a maltese jump one of those child safety gates
do you think he could i know i ask alot of questions


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, my first Maltese chewed his way out of first an x-pen (a child's playpen actually) and then out of a puppy gate.

And my Maltese Giorgio is an escape artist who surprises me no end.

Just don't ever let them watch you climb over the gate--they seem to learn from example


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Please don't feel that everyone here is critizing you. It's just that we've all seen and heard about all the horrible things that have happened with dogs that have not been properly bred, properly vaccinated, properly socialized, etc.

I wish you luck with your new family addition and I especially wish you luck with your move.









This site offers lots and lots of good advice on just about everything including introducing a puppy into your household, potty training, grooming, health issues, etc. Just look through previous topics and you will probably find the information that you are looking for as all of these questions have been asked and discussed in detail in prior threads.

I know that you will fall in love with your new puppy







and think that you were wise to take the older dog. Good luck and if you can't find what you need by looking through the older threads, please PM me and I will try to direct you to the information.

Guys -- lighten up on the newbie. She's getting her first Maltese and needs our help and our enlightenment. After all, she isn't the breeder and shouldn't be punished because the breeder is her Uncle.

Let's have a little holiday spirit and help her out.


----------

